# fishing at ovp



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

you know anybody that fishes ovp pays to fish there.. You can catch fish there i will give it that but when they come down at 10 oclock and tell that you have to leave the pier but you can go to the bar and drink i dont think that is far ..... your there to fish not go to the bar theres no fish in the bar!!!!! they need change that sh!t or they are going to lose alot of buisness that way. if your there to drunk then stay at the bar and drink if your there to fish then why dont they let you fish??? we are not hurting anybody... ( I PAY MY MONEY JUST LIKE THEM YUPPIE MOTHER FACKERS THAT ARE TRYIN TO CONTROL THE PIER.....) i think somebody needs to say something about this ( like me cause im not happy being kicked off a pier when im tryin to fish and im not scared to say anything i would just like to know how other people feel about this ) if im wrong about this please let me know cause if more people feel the same way as i do then let me know and i will say something...CAUSE NOBODY CONTROLS MY FISHING AND WHEN I CAN FISH .... yes im pissed about this


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

hankadank said:


> you know anybody that fishes ovp pays to fish there.. You can catch fish there i will give it that but when they come down at 10 oclock and tell that you have to leave the pier but you can go to the bar and drink i dont think that is far ..... your there to fish not go to the bar theres no fish in the bar!!!!! they need change that sh!t or they are going to lose alot of buisness that way. if your there to drunk then stay at the bar and drink if your there to fish then why dont they let you fish??? we are not hurting anybody... ( I PAY MY MONEY JUST LIKE THEM YUPPIE MOTHER FUCKERS THAT ARE TRYIN TO CONTROL THE PIER.....) i think somebody needs to say something about this ( like me cause im not happy being kicked off a pier when im tryin to fish and im not scared to say anything i would just like to know how other people feel about this ) if im wrong about this please let me know cause if more people feel the same way as i do then let me know and i will say something...CAUSE NOBODY CONTROLS MY FISHING AND WHEN I CAN FISH .... yes im pissed about this


I never heard of such a thing !! I honestly thought the piers were open 24/7 once spring time came- you guys know better thani do but they really close ? heck even walmart stays open 24 hours even if theres only 1 customer in the store !


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I assumed.......*

the piers would be 24/7 starting around Memorial Day weekend.

For many years I only fished from piers at the start of Memorial Day. I had no idea they opened earlier than that. And in turn...I had no clue they closed for the night at an earlier time either. But that was back in the day.

Seems since I started reading P&S....that's when I was first schooled on the early spring pier openings.  As well as other pertinent info.


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

thrifty is right. i know several piers close at night up till a certain day, but if they do close early it ought be made VERY clear. this used to happen to me at lynnhaven pier, but they would close when it got chilly at night and was slow for business. i agree that is not fair!, they closed on me one year 1/2 hour after i got there and would not refund my money. last time i went there. i assume if hours are not posted it's 24/7. GIVE 'EM HELL!!


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Fishbones and myself have already decided which pier we will be spending most of our time at......and which one we will not be at so often.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Dead horse*

Hey all you have to do is ask. Till his court case or whatever it is goes thru. he has to clear the pier before the bar. He has to close the bar at 12. It will change. Here we can make this easy. Till the legal stuff goes thru he will be open till 10 pm. Because there are people out on the pier that have alchohol. If you know how long it takes to get people out of a small bar then you can understand this. Hey i have a season pass and even i make sure when they close. Still a dead horse.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Let Hsstie put in his .02 cents now. lol


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Oh yes i forgot*

We definatly need him in on this. this could end up being a 3000 post thread.


----------



## ( @ Y @ ) (Apr 20, 2006)

What is OVP im guessing Pier of somesort and did a lil back dateing is this Pier a Ok Pier seems to be alot of back and forth feedback on it. and where is it located? Sorry if everyone has answered this question alot. Thanks in Advance


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

OVP is the new harrisons pier...end of 4th view st in willoughby...the only prob i've had is the parking on the weekends...it really sux...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Maybe the hours of operation need to be posted for all to see.


----------



## nchaput (Apr 20, 2006)

*So what?*

So if you go buy a drink can you still fish from the pier as long as you have a purchased beverage?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

$7 to fish on the pier...if you want to drink barley pop while fishing, you have to buy it there...


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Ok I missed something*

The *FISHING PIER *that the boones were given all sorts of public funding to rebulid because of it being a historic landmark is clearing out early so that it can cater to its DRUNKEN BAR patrons for 2 hours, that decided to come to a FISHING PIER to drink. Someone seems like they have their priorities out of order. Screw a court case. The Boones were given alot of funding to rebuild that fishing pier regardless of what people think. When it was Harrisons Pier Charlie closed at 8:00 evry night no matter how the fish were biting to keep it fair to everyone. If you got there at 7:30 he would sell you a wristband only if you didn't have a fishing license so that when he closed the gate you could fish off of the front. Doesn't Dumb ass know that during the summer months the fish will not bite until the sun goes down. That goes for most fish year round. That early croaker bite was rare for that pier during the day. The only thing that will be good during the summer days are cobia. I doubt that there will be 1/4 mile of nothing but cobia rods... Let you all pray tonight that there is an accident and he gets the pants sued off of him so that there will be no more bar. Sounds like a plan to me!!!!!!!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I dont know of any pier that is open 24/7 early in the season.But they do need to post the hours of operation so that late comers can decide whether its worth paying the $ for the time left.The real story comes when summer gets here.I'm sure it will be open 24/7.I can't wait to see how they will handle the parking issue...the R


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

hankadank said:


> you know anybody that fishes ovp pays to fish there.. You can catch fish there i will give it that but when they come down at 10 oclock and tell that you have to leave the pier but you can go to the bar and drink i dont think that is far ..... your there to fish not go to the bar theres no fish in the bar!!!!! they need change that sh!t or they are going to lose alot of buisness that way. if your there to drunk then stay at the bar and drink if your there to fish then why dont they let you fish??? we are not hurting anybody... ( I PAY MY MONEY JUST LIKE THEM YUPPIE MOTHER FACKERS THAT ARE TRYIN TO CONTROL THE PIER.....) i think somebody needs to say something about this ( like me cause im not happy being kicked off a pier when im tryin to fish and im not scared to say anything i would just like to know how other people feel about this ) if im wrong about this please let me know cause if more people feel the same way as i do then let me know and i will say something...CAUSE NOBODY CONTROLS MY FISHING AND WHEN I CAN FISH .... yes im pissed about this


Yes i too have been quite steamed for a while how mr boone and his management abuses his customers unfairly hankadank. I think everyone here knows that if they have read any of my posts about the ovp. You cannot say you were not forewarned, i did my best to do that for a while now. Unfortunatly, if his posted hours of closing is 10pm then you really dont have much of a leg to stand on IF you are paying by the day to fish there. BUT if you payed for a season pass under the conditions he was supposed to be open later hours in the winter and 24/7 now in spring ( as according to rory ) then its just another incidence of him CHANGING HIS RULES TO SUIT HIM, and as always not to suit us, the paying customer. Mr boones profit and loss or his lack of pier management experience is NO EXCUSE for him not being held accountable for his promises that PEOPLE PAID FOR. Not giving people what they paid for is fraud. As i said many times before, there is NO reason you have to put up with this abuse. There are other piers to fish on close by. The longer people continue to support his pier by paying his admission and taking this crap the longer he will keep dishing it out, BECAUSE ITS AS ALWAYS TO HIS BENEFIT. But if everyone stopped going there i bet ya he would change his attitude real dam quick. The fish you catch there, you can catch elsewhere, just as we have done for a long time since harrisons has been gone. If you want 24/7 fishing goto seagull as i do quite often. No abuse, no ten commandments when you walk onto the pier, no management bike patrol breathing down yer neck everytime you turn around. When you fish seagull you dont have to worry what time it is when you go or when your gonna leave, heck i usually average 12 hrs a outing there...sometimes more. And its cheaper to fish there too as long as you bring at least 1 buddy in the car with you. As far as im concerned mr boone can keep his pier, and if calling ourself LUCKY because he decided to build a pier and take big monetary benefits by rebuilding a historic landmark and abusing the hell out of all of us paying customers instead of making some condo...then i guess i would much rather be unlucky and see a condo there.
I would much rather pay to fish elsewhere ( for the same money OR LESS ), that has adequate parking and not subject my family or friends that join me fishing to this abuse when i can go elsewhere and NOT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT IT AT ALL. And not that it matters but what the hell was he thinking building a huge pier with a resturant and have a small crappy pothole parking lot ( Thats like going to a big sit down resturant that has only 4 tables.). That parking lot is dam impossible to get into straight from the highway. I mean really, someone should sneak over there one night and plant a few sticks of dynamite in that dam concrete barrier. What a pain in the neck.

As a side note, i have been working mad hours lately, but did manage to fish on the york river 2 days ago with a buddy and land close to 2 dozen horse croaker with squid and shrimp fishing a few hours in the afternoon. I weighed the biggest one one my digital scale and it was 2 1/2 lbs. Not much to really brag about but it was fun, most of the time croakers i catch are not nearly that big and I didnt have to worry about mr boone abusing the hell outta me while i was fishing and due to that it was SO MUCH MORE ENJOYABLE then the last time i fished his pier.

Oh yea andyuscg, next time you send me some crapola pm that has to do nothing with anything but a bunch of 4 letter words cause you got you panties wet, expect one back. I just did the right thing and just deleted it this time. I usually keep things like that private but i fiquired all you psycos have a right to know how you buddy acts around here in the shadows

So there you have my 2 cents again. You asked for it, you got it


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

hsstie said:


> So there you have my 2 cents again. You asked for it, you got it


That wasn't no 2 cents, that was a whole Dollars worth.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

If you answer him, you're encouraging him. It's just another "HSSTIE FIT".


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

hsstie said:


> I have nothing good to say and i am worthless.


I totally agree


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Good 4 u*



hsstie said:


> So there you have my 2 cents again. You asked for it, you got it



Thats what i call freedom of speech and expression!

the OVB OCean view Bar?

Look like ther a 70/30 division after reading the above.

BOO HISS Boone. Totrally unfair

Public Funding? Hurrican season is coming might not be anything in OV left but the pier?

What kind of panties were those Andy? lmao


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

So whats the problem with someone trying to make a buck?....at least we have a choice.Before the pier was ressurected we had one less choice.Take it or leave it!EZ enough.If anyone was gullable enuf to think the Boones were doing this for "the feesherpeople",shame on you...the R


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*And here's his change....*

 
=====================

*Then*  



hsstie said:


> OK i think its time i gave my 2 cents here about this too being a business owner myself. Pier preserver, if you feel so strongly about your opinion of the OV pier and how it is forming up then there is a very simple solution. Go somewhere else. Every pier out there will not completly satisfy everyone for one reason or another, however crazy or logical the reasoning may be. The OV pier is not your only option, within a short distance, you have many other options be it CBBT, lynhaven, sandbridge just to name a few. But don't try and ruin it for everyone else that wants to fish there and give it a chance. Your crying about things that havent even happened YET.
> 
> Now, its time to take a poll, who out there is willing to take on a 2 MILLION dollar investment to take a CHANCE to try and make people happy by building a pier and making a profit? IF its you pier preserver then I think alot of us here would be happy to give your pier a try. When you are willing to take on that responsabilty, then you could build a pier the way you see it fit and TRY and make ends meet and pay the bills. Honestly, the money has to come from somewhere. If it does not come solely from admission to the pier and tackle, etc then other options have to help the income. If it doesnt then the pier will not be open long and it doesnt take a rocket scientist to fiquire that out. If more income is generated from the bar action to the business then less has to come from outrageous prices on tackle and bait and admission. The entry price would not be 7.50 for long then it would be 10 or more dollars. Would that make you happy to have to pay higher admission prices? Not me. I gladly share the expense of a NEW pier to fish on with the bar crowd and look forward to giving it a try. Noone here knows that they will just love it for sure.Unless your psychic thats not possible ( and if you are then i REALLY want to ask you where and when to fish LOL ). But most of us are pretty sure that we will like it and are willing to give it a chance. With the extra income generated from the bar scene the pier can be kept up, adequate lighting and staff can be there to not only cater to the bar and resturant patrons needs but the fishermans needs too, without having to close the pier down late at night like so many piers do in nc.I myself many times was not hungry when i went to the pier to go fishing but ended up STARVING hours later while fishing out at CBBT. Too bad, the resturant is closed. you cant even get a bag of chips. If your thirsty your only option is to get water from the faucet in the bathroom. Why? no staff, not enough money generated to keep the resturant open late hours. The money has to come from somewhere to pay the staff to work and pay the extra electric.The ov will be able to cater to the fishermans needs at a reasonable price better because money will be there to do it. Drunk unruly people that you may be concerned about will be dealt with because staff will be there to make sure of that. Not only would it be bad for a fisherman ( fisherwoman ) there but its very bad advertising for the pier and its image. Mr boone cannot afford to tolerate that, not with the investment he has at stake and the staff his has to keep employed to keep things running.
> 
> ...


===========================

*And now......*  





hsstie said:


> Yes i too have been quite steamed for a while how mr boone and his management abuses his customers unfairly hankadank. I think everyone here knows that if they have read any of my posts about the ovp. You cannot say you were not forewarned, i did my best to do that for a while now. Unfortunatly, if his posted hours of closing is 10pm then you really dont have much of a leg to stand on IF you are paying by the day to fish there. BUT if you payed for a season pass under the conditions he was supposed to be open later hours in the winter and 24/7 now in spring ( as according to rory ) then its just another incidence of him CHANGING HIS RULES TO SUIT HIM, and as always not to suit us, the paying customer. Mr boones profit and loss or his lack of pier management experience is NO EXCUSE for him not being held accountable for his promises that PEOPLE PAID FOR. Not giving people what they paid for is fraud. As i said many times before, there is NO reason you have to put up with this abuse. There are other piers to fish on close by. The longer people continue to support his pier by paying his admission and taking this crap the longer he will keep dishing it out, BECAUSE ITS AS ALWAYS TO HIS BENEFIT. But if everyone stopped going there i bet ya he would change his attitude real dam quick. The fish you catch there, you can catch elsewhere, just as we have done for a long time since harrisons has been gone. If you want 24/7 fishing goto seagull as i do quite often. No abuse, no ten commandments when you walk onto the pier, no management bike patrol breathing down yer neck everytime you turn around. When you fish seagull you dont have to worry what time it is when you go or when your gonna leave, heck i usually average 12 hrs a outing there...sometimes more. And its cheaper to fish there too as long as you bring at least 1 buddy in the car with you. As far as im concerned mr boone can keep his pier, and if calling ourself LUCKY because he decided to build a pier and take big monetary benefits by rebuilding a historic landmark and abusing the hell out of all of us paying customers instead of making some condo...then i guess i would much rather be unlucky and see a condo there.
> I would much rather pay to fish elsewhere ( for the same money OR LESS ), that has adequate parking and not subject my family or friends that join me fishing to this abuse when i can go elsewhere and NOT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT IT AT ALL. And not that it matters but what the hell was he thinking building a huge pier with a resturant and have a small crappy pothole parking lot ( Thats like going to a big sit down resturant that has only 4 tables.). That parking lot is dam impossible to get into straight from the highway. I mean really, someone should sneak over there one night and plant a few sticks of dynamite in that dam concrete barrier. What a pain in the neck.
> 
> As a side note, i have been working mad hours lately, but did manage to fish on the york river 2 days ago with a buddy and land close to 2 dozen horse croaker with squid and shrimp fishing a few hours in the afternoon. I weighed the biggest one one my digital scale and it was 2 1/2 lbs. Not much to really brag about but it was fun, most of the time croakers i catch are not nearly that big and I didnt have to worry about mr boone abusing the hell outta me while i was fishing and due to that it was SO MUCH MORE ENJOYABLE then the last time i fished his pier.
> ...


http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20794

=========================
*Talk about a change of heart!*


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Thats right i did give him his chance, and he proved what he is about. He wont juice me anymore.

oh yea cute modification there andy. Takes a genius to quote me and modify it. You are not.

ha ha ha ha ha


thats all you can say now in your defense eh?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AndyUSCG said:


> I totally agree


and i thought i stirred the pot.


you talk alot of **** and your posts make ya sound like a smartass. i hope you can fish as well as you bull****. sound like ya belong up in montauk


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

How many days till the trophy season begins?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

As far as I'm concerned, everyone owes the Boone family a huge debt of gratitude for their work at Ocean View and their attempts on resurrecting Buckroe.

They could have taken that land and slapped up more condos and denied people access. They would have cleaned up. But they didn't do that. Instead, they worked to preserve the character of the area and keep a few fishing piers around. Though it would be nice if they would post the hours a little more clearly.

And I have *had it up to here* with warning people about their language. hankadank, your account is suspended for a week.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*I'll hand The Boones something Alright*

I got 2 hands with the longest finger pointing straight up. You can thank the boones all you want, but for what. The only reason they rebuilt the pier is because they had no choice. The original plans were to put a multi level parking lot where the parking lot is now. Some condo's where the Thirsty camel and the the rest of the property between the parking lot and Sarah Constant beach. When someone filed the paperwork for the pier to be a historic landmark, There went all other building plans. This is when the idea of putting a bar came about. Now we are at this standstill as a conversation topic today.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> hankadank, your account is suspended for a week.


Man, Flea, I thought you were going to put NTKG in time out. 

I didn't see any cuss words by spankaskank.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

NTKG said:


> and i thought i stirred the pot.
> 
> 
> you talk alot of **** and your posts make ya sound like a smartass. i hope you can fish as well as you bull****. sound like ya belong up in montauk


ill agree wit dat ntkg


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Dang! I can feel the love in here tonight.
OVP huh? I think I might hit it up in the summer for a cobie.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Me too*

Either that or just bring a rod just to hang out with the boys while pissn' some other people off. AHHHHH refreshing just like home (Harrisons Fishing Pier) 
:--| OVP


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

At times we all have a burr get in our seats and need to vent on things that we feel ought to be changed but it seems like there are a few on here lately that have done nothing but tried to stir up trouble and cause fights. 

Always remember folks this is a free and open site where young kids can log on and read anything you say and call me old fashion but in public places if you feel the need to cuss in front of my kid I will feel the need to ask you to stop.

Flea has way more understanding than I would have but as you see even he has his limits,,,, it's normally the quite ones that carry a large stick


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Shooter,sounds like you been trained by a Bull Island woman    ....the R


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I've never seen such a total waste of typing skills. Either use OVP or don't use it; but, PULLEEEASE stop griping about it. I'm sure that eventually the pier will be open 24/7. There are many things that Boone could do to make things nicer or "more fair"; but, I'll guarentee he will NEVER satisfy everyone.

Let let this thread die a fast death!


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*blah blah blah*

nmsg


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

when did it become such a bad thing to voice an opinion? 

its like you psycos band together on everything including bashing people. let him be, he's entitled to say what he wants and not be called worthless or be told to shut up bc u psycos like catching croaker on the pier. 

i've never been to the pier, may go once this summer if i feel the urge to fish for a brown thing, but regardless one of you can say the pier is great, the other can says its trash, doesnt really matter each of you have the right to your opinions. i've seen enough people on this site give bad advice you dont see everyone calling them idiots..... lets grow up and like bucket would say GO FISH. its springtime now aint no need in internet crapslinging, if you cant keep yourself busy now catching fish all up and down the coast, go play golf cause ya aint a fisherman.


its like jesse lockowitz on RDTs board. you dont have to constantly rape the kid, just dont read his posts if they bother you. if you dont wanna hear it about OVP, dont read it.

NTKG
"member of Pier and Surf the original!"


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

They're catching croaker on the OV Pier? 

What spot on the pier and what bait?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

NTKG said:


> when did it become such a bad thing to voice an opinion?
> 
> its like you psycos band together on everything including bashing people. let him be, he's entitled to say what he wants and not be called worthless or be told to shut up bc u psycos like catching croaker on the pier.
> 
> ...


niel i once again have to totally agree with you and believe that no one should tell a person how they should feel or say (as long as its appropiate)

reelrebel
mentored by the,
"members of Pier and Surf the original!"


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> They're catching croaker on the OV Pier?
> 
> What part of the pier and what bait?


Oh sure NJ, just keep stirring it why don't you! :--|


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> They're catching croaker on the OV Pier?
> 
> What part of the pier and what bait?


jeff u a smartarse tonight eh? see if i help you fix your 7500 now... i see your room in buxton this june being booked by a hot blonde instead now....



nevermind forgot the gf is coming with me


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

NTKG said:


> nevermind forgot the gf is coming with me


Your taking Al with you???


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

IMO, this case has been insightfully and soundly closed by NTKG, well said.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

NTKG said:


> when did it become such a bad thing to voice an opinion?
> 
> its like you psycos band together on everything including bashing people. let him be, he's entitled to say what he wants and not be called worthless or be told to shut up bc u psycos like catching croaker on the pier.
> 
> ...


\\Freedom of speech and expression?

lmao


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> when did it become such a bad thing to voice an opinion?
> 
> its like you psycos band together on everything including bashing people. let him be, he's entitled to say what he wants and not be called worthless or be told to shut up bc u psycos like catching croaker on the pier.
> 
> ...


Dam, have to agree with Neil on this one....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> They're catching croaker on the OV Pier?
> 
> What spot on the pier and what bait?


Wonder where that tidbit came from.....


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

NTKG said:


> when did it become such a bad thing to voice an opinion?
> 
> its like you psycos band together on everything including bashing people. let him be, he's entitled to say what he wants and not be called worthless or be told to shut up bc u psycos like catching croaker on the pier.
> 
> ...


Um, sorry to disagree with you, but this thread was started by a PSYCO, and many posts on both sides are from PSYCOs, not all PSYCOs "fly the colours" - you'd be surprised at how many of us are PSYCO. 

Oh, and some PSYCO's have been known to catch some fish other than croakers from that pier and other places. 

I don't know why you feel you have to target the entire club if you've taken a dislike to one member (or ten for that matter).

BTW, you are still invited. I think you'd enjoy yourself.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> They're catching croaker on the OV Pier?
> 
> What spot on the pier and what bait?


Timing is more important that location or bait - I think croaker will hit lunch-meat.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

RoryGoggin said:


> Timing is more important that location or bait - I think croaker will hit lunch-meat.


Thats because your lunch meat smells like bait


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Lord>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*

I'm seriously hopin this ain't gonna be a PSYCHO vs A/C thing.......cause ya know what....in my best Cartman imitation...........

"I'm Going Home"!

...jus me an my fishing rods..and my lil notes that I take for every lil nook and cranny I call a honey hole...cell phone will be tossed ,I'm jus not gonna exsist...

So play nice or don't play at.

Opinoins are like buttholes...everyone has one..and sometimes ya got talk out of it....but jus be nice

Jus like an original P&S'er used to say........

love / peace and chicken greese!


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Agreed*

Al Very well put. End this . It truelly is becoming not much fun.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Good post Al.

Neil, you definitely summed things up well too. 

But I don't see this as a PSYCO gang up thing.
I too am an original P&Ser, for a long time now, and a PSYCO. You don't see me piling on hsstie, cuz I think he has personal gripes and they are valid. Sorry others don't agree. And those that just try to stir the pot, need to step away from the computer for a while and get a (fishing)life.

I don't do much plank ridin either, so I've stayed out of this P***ing match until now.

my .02 - carry on.........


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Personally, I've always appreciated hearing another's opinion. There is an "ego gratifying" factor that comes into play when one's opinion either echoes or parallels my own. Seriously... who doesn't enjoy it when their opinion is supported and is on the "popular" side of the fence.

It is when opinions collide that etiquette and courtesy often seems to get tossed out the window. I’ve never really understood that. I consider my opinion to be a dynamic entity (open to reevaluation and change) rather than a static entity that is so certain in its correctness that it is not up for debate.

My opinion related to the Ocean View Pier is a simple one. Given the choice of seeing condos and no pier versus that of having access to a pier with rules and conditions that I may not agree with, I would take the latter choice every time. I look at it this way…

I stand a much better chance at being able to influence a change in the rules and/or conditions of a pier that already exists than I do of convincing someone to build a pier rather than to build condos. Given that, I’m already ahead of the game at Ocean View and hope to find a similar win at Buckroe. To suggest that “because the pier ALREADY exists I am therefore entitled to it being run the way I want it to be run… and if it is not, I’ll just go elsewhere”, puts that person into same reality that would have existed with no pier (or condos having been built). Where is the “win” in that? Personally, I just don’t see it.

Are there issues with the way Ocean View Pier is being run? Clearly, it depends upon who you talk to and what their issue of “importance” is. To those grateful for ANY additional spot to fish, you’ll find praises galore. For those put out by the hours of operation, inconsistencies of current business practices or who are made to feel lesser valued (i.e. fisherman versus the bar attendee), you’ll find complaint. There also exists a very real possibility that some of the restrictions are mandated and are currently beyond the owner/management’s ability to remedy and/or control.

I would be remiss were I to leave out the fact that I have yet to spend a single dollar at the OVP. Honestly, I prefer to fish where I can dig my toes into the sand… can do so at any hour of the day or night… and am not elbow to elbow with other anglers. But as parking and available surf locations are slowly removed from public access, the pier will take on greater significance in my fishing plans. And when it does, instead of simple complaint, I’ll ask WHY they’re not open through the night and WHAT I might be able to do that could help influence a change. In the long run, it has to be a partnership that benefits all involved. I would seek to build upon that partnership rather than to attempt its destruction.

Just my opinion…

Jim


----------



## lurch1281 (Mar 1, 2005)

I agree 100% with you Jim.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Im a P.S.Y.C.O*

THe stupid site won't let me place a signature though. I guess because I'm not a subscriber.....But anyway I Agree with Neil, Jim, and Al, Most of all I agree with HANK. I want to fish on the pier but I know my temper. I just don't want to get into any trouble becuase of some drunk from the bar being a pain in the ars. I have no clue what this little court case business is all about but a real fishing pier needs to be open 24/7 this time of the year. If the harrisons owned it still and the fishing was better at night then they would not wait till memorial day to keep it open 24/7. It all depends on the croud and the fish. Everybody just go fishing its alot more productive than arguing about it!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Very well said Jim. Some access is better than none, even if you think the pier's management sucks.

And KICKNBASS, I'm sorry this "stupid site" doesn't conform to your every whim.

I try to stay out of these fights, but I won't bite my tongue on this observation. There seems to be a thread running through the posts of the people who are angry: they are all based on a sense of entitlement, a belief that the world owes you something. Most of the complainers seem like very angry, unhappy people. Good luck with that.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow...some charged up topics tonight...OVP, Immigration. Hmmm...well, better heads seem to prevail in the end. Just as eloquently put by Jim, Neil and Matt, everyone has their opinion but also be thankful for what we've got - a place to fish.

Now, on the other hand, if you were promised a 24/7 pier with stated time periods in ink when it would be 24/7, then you have a legitimate gripe and you can pursue a legal settlement. Again, the choice is yours. Good luck. 

Now where are those feesh bitin'??


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*add my 2 cents*

Why is it, this time of year everyone gets stir crazy? People need to stop using their di_kbeaters on the computer and start getting their rods ready for whatever they fished for. Like most of you have said, the Boones have done most of us a favor by giving us a bigger "ballfield" to play on. For 3 years some of us have been paying 7-9 dollars to get on a NC pier 1-3 times a week and than gas. Now we have this nice resource in our back yard. Use it and shutup. To much bickering going on over something stupid.

db77
seasoned member and fishcatcher


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Ive seen some of you guys not happy about the bar at ovp. Well guess what ? There was not supposed to be a bar! Here is the quote

" Boone is fresh off a controversial run-in with the VMRC earlier this year over a pier he re-built across the water in the Ocean View section of Norfolk. A portion of that 1,400-foot fishing pier dubbed office and catering space turned out to be a full bar and restaurant.

The commission fined Boone $10,000 in late January, but he was allowed to keep the $2.5 million pier. "

yup our buddy the stand up guy, what a great guy he is, just proving it again. We sure are lucky to have him around and all the great things he does for us.  

http://www.dailypress.com/news/local/dp-05057sy0apr15,0,2234918.story?coll=dp-news-local-final


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Rory*



RoryGoggin said:


> Um, sorry to disagree with you, but this thread was started by a PSYCO, and many posts on both sides are from PSYCOs, not all PSYCOs "fly the colours" - you'd be surprised at how many of us are PSYCO.
> 
> Oh, and some PSYCO's have been known to catch some fish other than croakers from that pier and other places.
> 
> ...





I still wanna get yer old butt out in a Kayak


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Uh....*

Is there a comment/suggestion box on the pier?

If not...someone  should suggest management put such a box out there.... preferably next to the future site of a *Pier Operation Hours* sign...or other highly visible spot (such as the *in* entrance to the bar, or the *out* entrance for those who need a bit of courage juice  , or next to a cash register). 

*then promptly proceed to stuff the heck out of it!*


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Please put this thread to bed*

*"...And I bid you goodnight, goodnight, goodnight.."*


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Bravo*



JimInVA said:


> Personally, I've always appreciated hearing another's opinion. There is an "ego gratifying" factor that comes into play when one's opinion either echoes or parallels my own. Seriously... who doesn't enjoy it when their opinion is supported and is on the "popular" side of the fence.
> 
> It is when opinions collide that etiquette and courtesy often seems to get tossed out the window. I’ve never really understood that. I consider my opinion to be a dynamic entity (open to reevaluation and change) rather than a static entity that is so certain in its correctness that it is not up for debate.
> 
> ...



BRAVO (nicely said)


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

*trying to get there*

What are the rules that they have posted at the pier... I'm still trying to get out there and want to go this Sat if the other half is agreeable...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

J_Lannon said:


> I still wanna get yer old butt out in a Kayak



No he will sink the kayak


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Ok, I can trump everyone's gripes, I'm still paying my half share of the rent on a beachfront condo in E.OV even though I'm still stuck working my "winter" job in PA and it might be that way for another month!   Needless to say the fact that the fish are biting in OV and at the OVP has got me foaming at the mouth and ready to begin indiscriminate firebomb raids throughout the day and night!!! As if all that wasn't a big enough shot in the pills every day, I get on P&S and read through this monstrous sob story about how bad things are at OVP, WHO CARES! The frappin fish are there, thats what matters, if you don't like the pier step onto the beach, it won't bite you or take money out of your wallet. Until then to the "squeeky wheels" out there, the next time I hear any crying about OVP or OV or fishing in general I'm just gonna snap, you're there which is a quantum leap ahead of me right now, go fishing for Gods sake , find better/more likeable places to fish, and when you get the urge to piss and moan just think you could be stuck in PA paying rent in OV and fishing for bass and carp just to keep the insanity at bay! Even though I do 95% of my fishing off the beach I can't wait to try out OVP when I get back down there, it beats the krap outta the distance of most of my casts.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the parking sux...but i will still fish there...


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll be there !!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well this is beyond worn out.

A little hint if you left it alone it would have died a natural death. But posting to the thread just keeps it coming back.

The basic problem I see here is Mr Boone does not know what fishermen or fisherwomen expect from a fishing pier. So expect a few feathers to get ruffeled along the way.

So I will lock this one up. And as usual Flea can reopen it if he feels diffferent.


----------

